# Do people say you look mad/sad when you really arent often?



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

Once again, since I'm not out as often as I used to be because of schooling, I don't hear it as often. I just notice how alot of people will say to me that I look angry or sad all the time and it really confuses me since my mood at the times is usually just a chill/lowkey one. Kinda funny really, this one time I was just walking down the hallways in school and a toatlly random person just came up to me like, " :eek :eek Oh my god! Whats wrong???!" and I'm like :wtf uhhhhh nothing???


----------



## JessRay (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, yesterday at least 3 people asked me 'what's wrong' and why I look so sad. It never happened before though... I think I was tired. Haha.


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah people say this to me sometimes when I'm just looking normal walking along or something.. when I don' have any expression on my face (like just straight face) my mouth naturally turns down at the corners and I think people think I'm frowning thats why they think im upset. 

or a few months ago I was staring really intently at my computer at work trying to figure something out b/c I didnt hae my glasses and I guess I was squinting and this guy passing by goes "you're so serious" and I stammered out some answer that I was tired or something..
I try and work making my expression not so stern.. but I don't know I really can since that is the way I naturally look, so oh well people can ask and I'll tell them I'm not mad or anything.


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

and why are my posts on here always sooo freaking long everytime I want to say the littlest thing.. ramble much?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I sometimes have people ask me if I'm sad. If you're not talking constantly, just to hear yourself talk, then you are apparently sad. Doesn't help things that I never smile unless something causes me to laugh.

Whats annoys me more Is when my friend's sister says I'm cute, because I do something like a kid would. Apparently I eat like a kid, whatever that means. She also points out things about the way I dress. I Guess some people just have never learned that it's impolite to point out other people's "faults". What reminded me of her is that she does the "are you feeling sad?" or "you look sad" thing. She doesn't do this stuff to be mean, but it makes me feel self-concious.

A guy at work bugs me unless I say "great", when he asks me how I am doing. He probably thinks I'm feeling down. He now tries to test me every chance he gets. This has been going on for months, so its getting a little old.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes. when i'm at work and im tired.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm always getting the "What are you mad about" question.


----------



## anxiousgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I used to get it a lot, but people have stopped pointing out that I looked "serious" or "angry/intimidating" all the time.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

People say I look uncomfortable, not really mad...possibly sad..


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I get that from time to time, even from people that know me well. Mostly, they tell me that I have a sullen expression. In reality, I'm usually deep in thought about something :stu


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, people I passed by in the street have shouted at me to "cheer up" before.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I get this too, although moreso in the past. I think my face is just constructed in such a way that makes me look moody/miserable even when I'm not. I remember feeling perfectly neutral or being lost in thought and many times people out of nowhere saying 'smile!' or 'cheer up!' ...if I consciously try to hold a 'normal' expression I just end up with a ridiculous fake grin plastered across my face.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Apparently I don't enjoy anything and I'm very hard to approach (this makes for horrible social situations).


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

People accuse me of being "sulky" and "moody" and I've been asked if I'm depressed about something! I'm really not at all, I just don't know what to say to people.


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

Mostly when I'm sitting somewhere deep in thought. I get the tiresome gem 'Cheer up!!!' :con


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I get that at the gym. I put on the angry face I think to keep ppl from speaking to me. And then I wonder why my bf made all these friends there in a matter of days when I've never even met anyone.


----------



## JessRay (Jan 5, 2008)

> I sometimes have people ask me if I'm sad. If you're not talking constantly, just to hear yourself talk, then you are apparently sad. Doesn't help things that I never smile unless something causes me to laugh.


I think you're absolutely right, especially about how people talk just to hear themselves talk. It's really annoying, because the only people who have things worth saying barely ever talk.

I find the same thing on the internet a little. Like when all the annoying teenagers post bulletins every five seconds about how 'their boyfriend broke up with them' or 'their parents grounded them because they went over on their texts' or something. It's rediculous. I call it internet pollution. Lol.


----------



## RooBz (Jan 30, 2008)

i get tht alot from my sis..she's always telling me to inhale and smile!!
also i dont feel sad wn im told tht!! :con


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Toedoe said:


> I'm always getting the "What are you mad about" question.


Me too, I can't stand that.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I sometimes get people asking if i'm OK a lot or if i'm sad/upset when i'm not. I hate it cos it makes me feel even more self-conscious than usual.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, people have said to me 'cheer up, it might never happen' when I have just been standing there normally.
It has made me a bit paranoid, I'm now wondering if I look miserable at the best of times what on earth do I look like when I really am feeling miserable?


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

My dad tells me I looked pissed off even when I'm not. I've also been told that I appear arrogant, probably because I have a stern look and always keep to myself.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

GordonGecko said:


> Yes, people I passed by in the street have shouted at me to "cheer up" before.


 :lol :lol There was another instance when I was walking to the bus station from school and a random dude just stuck his head out the door of his house and started yelling, " DON'T WORRY!! IT'LL ALL BE OKAY!!!! I KNOW IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE IT NOW BUT IT WILL BE!!!" I seriously had to laugh on the inside at that one....


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think people say hello to me anymore. They just say "what's wrong?" or "are you ok?" I have even tried to make a neutral face if that's at all possible but I guess I just look sad or mad all the time unless I'm smiling. Now you know you can't smile all the time cause if you do people will ask you why you are smiling all the time. Maybe I should have an operation and look like the Joker. That should stop those darn questions!!!


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

Raplovehate said:


> " DON'T WORRY!! IT'LL ALL BE OKAY!!!! I KNOW IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE IT NOW BUT IT WILL BE!!!"


 :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I'm always at least mildly pissed off, so it is a valid observation.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

jordana said:


> yeah people say this to me sometimes when I'm just looking normal walking along or something.. when I don' have any expression on my face (like just straight face) my mouth naturally turns down at the corners and I think people think I'm frowning thats why they think im upset.


I think this is the case for me too. I've been told to "cheer up" on many occasions when I just have a neutral face. Like Peanuts said it seems the way to stop this is to smile all the time, which I do sometimes, but then people ask me why I'm smiling, and also I come across like I'm acting too eager to please people.

Anyway, if someone tells me to cheer up or asks me what's wrong, it certainly annoys me a lot. Why can't I be quiet and happy?


----------



## Sledgehammer88 (Oct 3, 2007)

yes, sadly


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

It happens... annoys the heck out of me too. I'm not sad, nor angry... I'm content. 
Hasn't happened lately though.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

People are always saying that I'm sad or what's wrong, it annoys the heck out of me. Part of it may be to do with social anxiety, but it's just my neutral look. 
I'm fine, dammit. T__T Well I was until they start talking to me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I just asked my Mom if I look mad all the time and she said most of the time. Wow I wasn't expecting that answer, especially since I'm most comfortable at home.


----------



## lovinmyjake (Feb 2, 2008)

Whenever I'm out strangers will pass by and say "Smile" or "Cheer up"...so yes I get that often too.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Whenever I'm out in public with my mom she tells me - Oh you look sad... what is up with the angry face? - you look like youre ready to kill someone. 

And to make matters worse to my anxiety - I'm always anxious about how my face looks/appears in public, ;(


----------



## lane10s (Jan 8, 2008)

well i'm glad i'm not the only one that has a bad "regular" face. i get it all the time. from friends... "you look so miserable." or when i'm walking down the street... people are always telling me to smile. i'm sorry i don't walk around with a permanent smile on my face all the time. i too am always thinking about my appearance in public, and when people call attention to it, it just makes matters worse. =(


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah I get that a lot and I'm puzzled as to why they would think I'm sad. I'm just quiet.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah people often ask if I'm ok when really I am, but just staring into space.


----------



## cdlhp7 (Nov 21, 2010)

People say i look like i'm mad at the world or i look like i'm about to cry, i'm usually just content and okay. i wish i could change the look on my face but i feel awkward trying to change my facial expression. i even get people that will give me mean or uncomfortable looks in public. i sometimes don't even want to leave my home because of this. and to make matters worse i have a lot of dental problems and just had my front teeth pulled and don't have a partial yet so i don't go around smiling showing my teeth, if and when i do smile i try my best to do it without opening my lips.
i also get the feeling that my appearance causes others to be uncomfortable around me and that makes me feel bad too. 
and then there are people that like to keep eye contact and i'm the type of person that does not hold eye contact and i just don't like it and that seems to make people uncomfortable and look at me strangely too.


----------



## Taylor8524 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah people will say things like cheer up, whats wrong buddy are you alright? Then I really do get mad. Fix my face if I look that miserable, usually I am miserable but could be fine and somebody will still say I look upset.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah, people would occasionally tell me that. at my previous job during the christmas barbeque one of the women told me to cheer up when she was leaving. that really struck a chord with me because i didn't realised that's how i appeared to people. my mood was neutral but i guess that translates to sad on my face.


----------



## papercat (Nov 14, 2010)

This happens to me too, and I've also been told that I look stuck up or people think I'm stuck up when they first meet me. I really think it's at least partly because I have a lot of trouble simply smiling at people. It always feels fake and forced when I do manage to smile. I've always been a little jealous of people who could just walk in and light up a room with a bright, real-looking smile, or even just see a stranger and give them a smile. I feel so dumb when people smile at me and I can't seem to smile back or I feel like I make a dumb face because I feel nervous and stupid and just can't seem to remember how to smile. 

I also have trouble making or maintaining eye contact and will look away or down when people greet me, and this appears rude. I watched myself on a video and saw that I did in fact look kind of stuck up, and it really bothered me. I would like some ideas on how to work on this. I found that smiling is sometimes easier if I make it a point to smile "with my eyes" first, for instance.


----------



## Slawth (Jul 30, 2012)

My mom tends to ask me if "someone said anything that hurt my feelings" a lot. In fact, just a few minutes ago she told me "no one can sit in their room all day sleeping and not talking and be happy at the same time". But she doesn't understand that I can. True, sleeping all day isn't healthy, and that's a bad habit I need to let go of, but she can't seem to comprehend that I'm happy when I don't have to talk and when I can sit in deep thought. I have been told that I always look tired or sad and in all honesty I kind of am always tired, but that's because I'm a phlegmatic. I don't know, but I always tell people "I'm not mad right now, but if you keep asking I will be". This is probably the toughest thing for me. I just don't smile and talk as much as most people. :bah


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

People in school always ask me ... Is something wrong? You wanna talk to me about something?

I know I tend to frown alot when I'm in school but that's cuz I'm so pissed and I just wish I was home CONSTANTLY...

Idk where they get the sadness thing from.

Also another funny thing is my teacher constantly thinks I'm asleep for some reason... I tend to stare to the ground alot and never talk but hey...


----------



## chicagogirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes! People are always saying I look mad or asking what I'm upset about, even people who know me well! My uncle will mimic whatever face he thinks I'm making and call me a grump. I don't have an angry look on my face, it's just a blank look. It's really irritating. I'm not mad until people assume I am. When I talk to my mom about how I'm depressed about being single and that I'm lonely, she says the reason guys never talk to me is because I look mad all the time. Grr. No I don't, damn it. It's just a blank look! She loves to make me feel like ****. Actually, the reason I'm single is because I look young for my age due to being short and guys my age think I'm a kid. It sucks, but hell, what can I do about it. But anyway, back on topic, yes people do say I look mad all the time and it's extremely annoying.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I look upset or mad when i get nervous.. Especially when i get on the subway or in front of people. I think it's like a self defense mechanism that i developed when i was younger so people wouldn't talk to me. It bothers me now cause i notice people stare at me too much. Probably cause i look pissed off or something lulz


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Used to happen all the time when I worked. The first job I ever had when I was 17, this women I didn't even know told me to smile. I also worked in a factory once and this old c*** was bother all day telling me to smile. I've never really had the what's wrong? question but I think that'd irritate me just as much. I mean that's a rhetorical question if there ever was one. Basically the person's just saying - you're making me feel uncomfortable by not being as happy as I am.


----------



## minimum (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, my friend is always telling me about how depressed I look when I'm walking around school. Sometimes I actually am feeling that way, but then she will say it even when I'm perfectly fine and simply in deep thought. If I'm not _smiling_, apparently something is wrong with me.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

*All the time; one time I was waiting for the bus and apparently I looked so miserable that a random woman felt the need to walk up to me and comment, "honey, you should try smiling with that pretty face!" My sister tends to think I'm forever in emotional anguish but it's just my face of neutrality... ... :/*


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, but then again I do make an angry face in public a lot. I guess it's a reflex to ward off people from coming up to me.


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

All the time. It's very aggravating especially if I'm having a good day. They kill my buzz.


----------



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

*All the time!*

I've had sunlight-sensitive eyes, so my face would always configure itself automatically into a mad-looking expression to apparently diminish the strain. Also, I often put on a hostile "don't give-me-bullsh*t" expression when walking in public b/c I always felt SA-paranoia that people would look down on me/insult me otherwise. Always walked long distances past the "cholos" groups, haha! so I felt they would give me sh*t if I didn't look intimidating. Later, I ended up actually being a constantly pissed-off/spiteful person due to my terrible experiences, so it was a roughly accurate expression of what I felt like. 
I remember one of my highschool teachers was like "why are you guys giving me attitude" after she saw me under the kind of light that makes the shadows on my brows appear angry. I was thinking :wtf I'm one of the few in this class being obedient/respectful," but she clearly addressed me as she stared at me for a while and only said it after passing me. 
With uneven lighting, if I lower my head it is pretty much impossible not to look angry; I've experimented with it. 
The last time I went out to eat w/ a group of people, one of the guys was like "I feel like Ricardo is going to suddenly kill us after this" bwahahaha!:troll I was laughing but also uncomfortable; my not speaking the whole dinner and my default hostilish expression made those new acquaintances edgy/intimidated, haha! 
The most recent incident was my neighbor/"best-friend" (I'm not sure I can call anyone an actual friend since I don't really interact w/ anyone) telling me on New Years, "Has anyone ever told you that you have a crazy look on your face?" Haha!:twisted The light was cast just right for me to look as such!
There are many more things to say, but this is already way too long! sorry about that everyone


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

ricardo said:


> *I've had sunlight-sensitive eyes, so my face would always configure itself automatically into a mad-looking expression to apparently diminish the strain.* Also, I often put on a hostile "don't give-me-bullsh*t" expression when walking in public b/c I always felt SA-paranoia that people would look down on me/insult me otherwise. Always walked long distances past the "cholos" groups, haha! so I felt they would give me sh*t if I didn't look intimidating. Later, I ended up actually being a constantly pissed-off/spiteful person due to my terrible experiences, so it was a roughly accurate expression of what I felt like.
> I remember one of my highschool teachers was like "why are you guys giving me attitude" after she saw me under the kind of light that makes the shadows on my brows appear angry. I was thinking :wtf I'm one of the few in this class being obedient/respectful," but she clearly addressed me as she stared at me for a while and only said it after passing me.
> With uneven lighting, if I lower my head it is pretty much impossible not to look angry; I've experimented with it.
> The last time I went out to eat w/ a group of people, one of the guys was like "I feel like Ricardo is going to suddenly kill us after this" bwahahaha!:troll I was laughing but also uncomfortable; my not speaking the whole dinner and my default hostilish expression made those new acquaintances edgy/intimidated, haha!
> ...


This is completely me. All of it.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

i always look like something's wrong. my face tends to look like i'm sad or mad, but it's just my neutral face.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been told this a fair bit in the past - it's very annoying. It's bad enough at work, but when out socialising it's even worse because people expect you to be smiling constantly in those situations, and if I'm not they say things like "smile!", or "loosen up and have another drink!" as though I'm supposed to just sit there all night with a huge, goofy grin on my face.

The trouble is, my "neutral" expression doesn't look as neutral to others as it feels to me. I've seen pictures of myself when I've been sitting there with what I thought was a neutral expression, only to find that I do look quite miserable. I can't help it though - it's just my natural expression. Sometimes if I'm feeling particularly annoyed with someone yet again telling me I look sad/angry/tired etc I just shrug and say "I can't help how I look" :stu



papercat said:


> I feel so dumb when people smile at me and I can't seem to smile back or I feel like I make a dumb face because I feel nervous and stupid and just can't seem to remember how to smile.


 This is me as well - I don't know how it happens but I just forget how to smile properly when talking to or passing other people.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Been approached multiple times about this. Apparently I look mad/sad by default. :blank


----------



## spookyloop (Jan 7, 2013)

This happens to me a lot, mainly when I zone out or I'm listening to music. My dad and cousins do a similar thing, so it's been dubbed the "Conklin Scowl". We look angry and condescending when we're actually fine!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I've actually had strangers come up to me and ask me if I'm 'OK'. :um


----------

